# Impossible de lire les videos youtube en plein écran



## fran17 (6 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous, 

Depuis hier, à partir de Safari je n'arrive plus à afficher en mode plein écran les vidéos du site youtube. Lorsque je clique sur l'icône en bas à droite de la fenêtre, la vidéo passe en plein écran mais dans la fenêtre initiale, le mode de visualisation cinema fonctionne.
Tout fonctionne normalement avec Firefox ...

J'ai installé le dernier flash player pour Safari et voici ma config :
OSX 10.10.5
Safari : 8.0.8

que se passe t'il ???


----------



## Ma Dalton (6 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

tu peux tester la suppression du cookie de Youtube (Safari/Préférences/Confidentialité/Cookies/Détails...).

Utilises-tu ClickToFlash ?

Ce serait un autre bon moyen de régler le problème.


----------



## fran17 (6 Septembre 2015)

La suppression du cookie ne change rien ...


----------



## Ma Dalton (6 Septembre 2015)

Sur cette page, si en bas à gauche tu as :

"Le lecteur HTML5 est actuellement utilisé lorsque cela est possible." qui est coché, alors clique sur :

"Utiliser le lecteur par défaut"

De façon à voir : "Demander l'utilisation du lecteur HTML5" (ne clique pas dessus !)


Si ça ne règle pas le problème, fais ceci :
Va dans Applications / Utilitaires, et lance "Adobe Flash Player Install Manager"
Qui, comme son nom l'indique, va *dés*installer Flash Player.
Ensuite re-télécharge FP depuis le site de Adobe, et installe-le.

Je te recommande l'utilisation de ClickToFlash : plein d'avantages.


----------



## fran17 (7 Septembre 2015)

bonsoir,

j'ai désinstallé et réinstallé Flash Player et le pb subsiste.
J'ai installé l'extension clicktoflash mais rien n'y fait .... la vidéo s'affiche furtivement en plein écran et finalement s'ouvre dans la fenêtre youtube initiale


----------



## Ma Dalton (7 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

as-tu fait la vérification sur la page Youtube indiquée plus haut ?
(il faut que HTML5 soit désactivé)

Ensuite :  vérifie dans Safari / Préférences / Sécurité, que "Modules Internet : autoriser les modules" est coché.

Enfin, teste dans une autre session de l'ordi : le problème est-il présent aussi, ou non ?


----------



## fran17 (7 Septembre 2015)

merci de tes réponses 



Ma Dalton a dit:


> as-tu fait la vérification sur la page Youtube indiquée plus haut ?
> (il faut que HTML5 soit désactivé)


oui la case "Le lecteur HTML5 est actuellement utilisé lorsque cela est possible." est coché et je ne trouve pas la case à cocher 
"Utiliser le lecteur par défaut"  ...



Ma Dalton a dit:


> Ensuite : vérifie dans Safari / Préférences / Sécurité, que "Modules Internet : autoriser les modules" est coché.


oui ça c'est bon


----------



## Ma Dalton (7 Septembre 2015)

Si tu vois ça, clique sur "Utiliser le lecteur par défaut".





Si tu ne vois pas ça, mets une capture d'écran STP.


----------



## fran17 (7 Septembre 2015)




----------



## Ma Dalton (7 Septembre 2015)

Bon ok j'ai compris, en bootant sur Yosemite : tu ne vois pas le bouton noir "Utiliser le lecteur par défaut"

La dernière cartouche que j'ai à te proposer, pour ma part :

Va dans Safari / Préférences / Avancé, coche en bas "Afficher le menu développement..."

Ensuite depuis ce menu, fais : "Vider les caches".

(j'ai vérifié, dans ta version de Safari, je n'ai pas de problème pour avoir les vidéos Youtube en plein écran)


----------



## fran17 (7 Septembre 2015)




----------



## fran17 (7 Septembre 2015)

Ma Dalton a dit:


> Bon ok j'ai compris, en bootant sur Yosemite : tu ne vois pas le bouton noir "Utiliser le lecteur par défaut"


oui c'est ça (galère d'insérer une image ...)


----------



## fran17 (7 Septembre 2015)

Ma Dalton a dit:


> Ensuite depuis ce menu, fais : "Vider les caches".



pas d'effet ...

le pire c'est que ça fonctionne avec firefox


----------



## Ma Dalton (7 Septembre 2015)

Et dans une autre session : même problème, ou pas ?

D'autre part, à tous hasard : après la vidange des caches, redémarre l'ordi.


----------



## fran17 (7 Septembre 2015)

ça fonctionne avec une autre session et après un redémarrage, miracle le plein écran refonctionne 

Merci de tes messages


----------



## Ma Dalton (7 Septembre 2015)

Si c'est vraiment résolu :  http://forums.macg.co/help/bestanswer/

Au cas où, si besoin, une ultime cartouche :
Préférences système / Flash Player / Avancé / Données et paramètres de navigation : "Effacer tout".


----------

